# Ellimans ROYAL Embrocation for Horses



## epackage (Jan 18, 2010)

Is this bottle with the really drippy applied lip before 1900 or later?????
     Thanx....Jim







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## farmerdan (Jan 18, 2010)

That's a very cool bottle. I would guess pre-1900 on the simple fact that it's an applied lip. I do realize that lips were still being applied by some manufacturers as late as 1910, but this one has an 1880's - 1890's look to me.....


----------



## TROG (Jan 19, 2010)

This bottle is from around 1900 and is a very common find in the U K and Australia / Not sure of other areas though.


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 19, 2010)

They are pretty common overseas.  Not sure how common they are here in the States.  Eliman's Royal Embrocation was for horses and Eliman's Embrocation was for humans.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 19, 2010)

May be common, but a really neat bottle.


----------

